# Canadian Employment References



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

I see that alot of canadian employers highlight the importance of having a professional reference. Thats all well and good. However, what does one (such as a new comer to Canada) do in a situation where by their previous employers are refusing to provide references directly to the ex employee? 

For instance, Im from the UK. In order for my prospective employer to hire me they would be required to contact my previous employer for a suitable reference. They would not provide me directly with a reference. Would Canadian employers accept this as a common practice?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I only know about Canadian employers who contact your previous employer directly! I don't think it's common that you provide the reference (lettre) yourself.
My husband always had to give 3-5 references, and the company who want's to hire decides who they will contact. Sometimes somebody from HR contacts these people, but sometimes they outsource it to an external company who is specialised in checking references and your educational level.


----------

